# Vape King Branches



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/16)

*Hi Guys

I just realised we have never done a post with all our branches contact details on (well at least not for a while) So here is a full list *

*VAPE KING HEAD OFFICE:
011 466 0201
sales@vapeking.co.za / tashja@vapeking.co.za / sharri@vapeking.co.za
Monday - Friday 09:00 - 16:00*

*VAPE KING BEL AIR:*​*Address:*
North Riding
Shop 24, Bel Air Shopping Centre
Corner of Belairs Drive and Malibongwe Drive

*Town:* Johannesburg
*Province:* Gauteng

*Contact details:* www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 704 1521 ; belairs@vapeking.co.za
*Store Manager:* Brandon De Lange
*Operating Hours:* Mon - Friday 09:00 to 18:00, Saturday 09:00 - 17:00, Sunday and public holiday 09:00 - 14:00
*
VAPE KING BENONI:*​*Address:*
Shop 1A: Farramere Shopping Center, 20 Sheradin Road, Farramere,

*Town:* Benoni
*Province: *Gauteng

*Contact details:* 063 753 7091
*Store Manager: *Michelle Milne
*Operating Hours: *Mon - Fri 09:00 to 18:00 - Saturday - 09:00 - 17:00 Sunday 09:00 - 14:00 & Public Holidays 09:00 - 14:00


*VAPE KING BRACKENHURST:*
*Shop D6, Bracken Villa*
*Corner of Vermooten Street and Atmore Street (Facing Atmore)*
*Brackenhurst, Johannesburg*
*063 412 2647*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING CRAIGHALL PARK:*
*Shop 24, The Valley Center*
*Corner of Jan Smuts and Burnside Avenue*
*Craighall Park, Johannesburg*
*011 886 1420*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING FOURWAYS:*
*Shop 4, Merrow Down Plaza*
*71 Troupant Avenue*
*Magaliessig, Johannesburg*
*011 456 8535*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING HONEYDEW:*
*Shop 18, The Ridge Shopping Centre*
*Corner Mozart & Paul Kruger Road*
*Radiokop/Honeydew, Johannesburg*
*082 554 6706*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING KIMBERLEY:*
*38 Otto Street*
*Homestead*
*Kimberley*
*053 874 4619*
*By appointment only*

*VAPE KING KRUGERSDORP:*
*Shop 5S, Monument Mall*
*Corner Voortrekker and Shannon Road*
*Krugersdorp, Johannesburg*
*079 481 4231*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING NORTHCLIFF:*
*Mountainview Shopping Center, Upper Level*
*Corner 14th Avenue and Weltevreden Drive*
*Northcliff, Johannesburg*
*071 348 1057*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*

*VAPE KING PRETORIA:*
*Upper Level (next to Virgin Active)*
*Menlyn Maine Central Square Shopping Center*
*Corner Aramist and Ext2 Corobay Avenue*
*Waterkloof Glen, Pretoria*
*082 775 5398*
*Monday - Saturday 09:00 - 19:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 18:00*


*VAPE KING SOUTH COAST MALL KZN:*
*Shop 48 South Coast Mall*
*Corner Old Main Road & Izotsha Road*
*Shelley Beach, South Coast, KZN*
*066 469 9548*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*


*VAPE KING STONERIDGE:*
*Shop U34, Stoneridge Shopping Centre*
*Corner Modderfontein Road and Hereford Road*
*Greenstone Park, Johannesburg*
*061 223 5645*
*Monday - Friday 09:00 - 18:00 / Saturday 09:00 - 17:00 / Sunday & Public Holiday 09:00 - 14:00*
​*VAPE KING ILLOVO:
Address:
Illovo
Shop 21, Post Office Center Illovo
Cnr Rudd Road & Otto Street
Illovo, Sandton


Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; 076 045 4732 ; illovo@vapeking.co.za/ Store Manager: Rani Pillay
Operating Hours:Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 16:00, Sunday and public holiday 09:00 - 14:00 

VAPE KING CAPE TOWN:
Address:
Shop 8, Haasendal Village Square, c/o Bottelary & Saxdowns road, 7580 Kuilsrivier, Western Cape, South Africa,


Tow n: Kuilsrivier, Cape Town 
Province: Western Cape

Contact details: 079 832 4025 
Store Manager: Benji Wright
Operating Hours: Monday - Thursday: 09:00 - 18:00, Friday: 09:00 - 19:00, Saturday: 09:00 - 17:00, Sunday / Public Holiday: 09:00 - 14:00

VAPE KING KYALAMI:
Address:
Shop 20B Crowthorne Shopping Centre: Corner Arthur & Main Road, Midrand

Town: Midrand 
Province: JHB

Contact details: 068 219 1400 
Store Manager: Zane Boshoff
Operating Hours: Mon - Sat 09:00 - 18:00 - Sunday 09:00 - 14:00 & Public Holidays 09:00 - 14:00


*


*

 ***VAPE KING USA***​
*
*VAPE KING MCKINNEY:
1502 W University DR Suite 103 McKinney, TX 75069
+1 (214) 940-2397 

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM

Call:
(214) 940 2397


VAPE KING DENTON:
Vape King USA Denton
218W University Drive, Denton TX 76201
+1 (940) 297-7563

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM

VAPE KING FORT WORTH:
Vape King USA Fort Worth
2901 Fair Dr #130, Fort Worth, TX 76131
+1 (817) 349-0124 

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM

Call:
(817) 349-0124

VAPE KING PLANO:
Vape King USA Plano
1709 N Central Expy, Plano TX 75075
+1 (972) 238-8273 

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM

VAPE KING SAN ANTONIO:
Vape King USA San Antonio
8377 Perrin Beitel Rd, San Antonio TX 78218
+1 (210) 598-9054 

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM

VAPE KING HICKORY CREEK:
Vape King USA Hickory Creek
1023 Hickory Creek Blvd, Hickory Creek TX 75065
+1 (940) 279-1214 

Trading Hours:
Mon-Sat: 9:30AM - 8PM
Sunday: 10AM - 3PM
*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

Next one ....... Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (29/11/16)

Awesome that you guys have expanded so much!
Maybe Pta East can get some love soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/17)

OP Updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/18)

OP Updated.

There should be an update or two to this list fairly soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/2/18)

Hello @Stroodlepuff, I think you guys must open a branch in Knysna. Give Vape Junction some opposition. 
Let me know. I may be able to get you the best premises in Knysna ( Pick 'n Pay and Clicks centre)
I am very good friends with the centre owners.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/18)

OP Updated


----------



## Spyro (26/2/18)

Patiently waiting for a Cape Town branch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Patiently waiting for a Cape Town branch.




Soon

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/18)

OP updated

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Wow!


----------



## craigb (24/7/18)

Woah - you're advertising for staff in Benoni? I'm already gainfully employed, thanks for asking, but a VK Benoni?!?!?
Where? When will it be opening?
We need deeeeetails!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

craigb said:


> Woah - you're advertising for staff in Benoni? I'm already gainfully employed, thanks for asking, but a VK Benoni?!?!?
> Where? When will it be opening?
> We need deeeeetails!!!!!


 watch this space 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/18)

OP updated with details for the Benoni store


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/9/20)

Long overdue update to OP done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

